
Ask HN: Any Avid Snowboarders on HN? - bbcvvvhhh
I am doing market research for an idea I have and looking for feedback from snowboarders they still go to the slopes in their 20-30s.  If you have some time to answer to answer some quick answers via email, would you mind giving a quick shoutout to this temp email:fefn@choco.la
======
ne_jo
Hi, I'm not a snowboarder, but I wander also why there are not even an IRC
channel, also from skateboarders..

